# duck boat recommendations



## CraigM (Feb 23, 2009)

I am looking for my first duck boat for this upcoming year. I am looking at something like a 1448 to hunt small waters. I'm not looking to spend a fortune so I was wondering what you fella's would recommend as far as a boat and motor. The biggest load the boat will ever see will probably be two hunters, a retriever, and about 2 dozen blocks. 

Thanks for your help

I have looked at the Lund 1448M anyone have experience with this platform?


----------



## craig88 (Feb 23, 2009)

that biggest load will increase fast. Are you looking to power it with a mud motor or a outboard?


----------



## CraigM (Feb 23, 2009)

craig88 said:


> that biggest load will increase fast. Are you looking to power it with a mud motor or a outboard?



My huntin buddy has a 20'.  If we have a big load to haul we'll go in that.

Cost wise looking to power it with an outboard.  Would love a surface drive though


----------



## craig88 (Feb 23, 2009)

i have not seen the lowe model you are talking about but I would go with an open floor plan. dove buckets if you are going to hunt out of the boat. the more room the better. the most comfortable seat in the house is laying on top of 24 deeks, 2 blind bags, life jackets and a retriever.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Feb 24, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## JSpinks (Feb 26, 2009)

I would recommend sticking with a welded boat if you want it to last


----------



## r_hammett86 (May 4, 2009)

well if our like me. cost is a big issue. a 14 is good for two people, but by the time you add a dog and decoys, gun bags, wadders, blind bags ect its over loaded and slow. i'd personally go with a 16 ft long and 54 inch wide boat with maybe a 25 horse. i'd even go with a mud motor. if your pretty good with a welder, buy a 16ft tracker boat. their cheaper with a trailer that i have found. around 2500-2800. then buy some mudmotor plans from www.madmudmotors.etsy.com
and then build you a mud motor for around $700. check 
www.overstock.com for a motor. this is the plan i am going to try to follow through with. hope it helps.

but with past experence a 14ft. er fills up might fast and you'll be wanting a bigger boat. to big and you can't get where the vast majorty of the ducks are. 
happy hunting


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (May 5, 2009)

It depends on the application.  If a man had every boat he needed for every situation, he'd have more boats than guns.

River- 16' deep and wide with stick steering.
Lake- Pontoon Boat (see Go Devil) with skull boat rack
Timber- 16' Skinny with tiller steering.
Swamp- 14' Ganoe
Marsh- 16-18' rolled bottom with mud motor & pirogue
Open water/Ocean- 18' V bottom with center steering

An 18' Gator Trax with a 35 hp mud motor and 50 hp outboard rigged tiller with a pirogue rack and blind system will cover most applications.


----------



## paulito (May 5, 2009)

i hunt alone a good bit so my answer may be a bit biased. I would go with one of the wide model river hawks if you truly are going in deep to shallow water. Easy to handle by yourself and should have enough room for you. Otherwise get a late model bass boat that someone is throwing away and strip it clean. Makes a stable platform for open water and can still get somewhat shallow if need be.


----------



## jdgator (May 5, 2009)

I've done pretty good with my Remington 870 and a camo'ed kayak, paddle, and  1/2 dozen decoys.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (May 5, 2009)

jdgator said:


> I've done pretty good with my Remington 870 and a camo'ed kayak, paddle, and  1/2 dozen decoys.



870 makes a great paddle


----------



## art_gasses (May 5, 2009)

*Duck Boat*

My first duck boat was an Alumacraft 16x48 Semi-V hull with a 35 hp Evinrude. It was a good 2-3 man boat and was good for bigger waters. Now I have a 15x44 Southern Duck Boat with a 23 hp Mud buddy Hyperdrive and its really just a 2 man rig. But I would think for what you seem to want that a 15-16 ft boat thats about 44-48" wide with a 25 hp outboard would be a great duck rig for smaller waters. I would def go with an all welded boat and personally I like the open floor plan like this Alumacraft 15x46 AW boat:
http://alumacraft.com/jon-boats/mv-1546-aw.php


----------



## JRH (May 5, 2009)

I have had G3, War Eagle, Triton and now a GatorTrax.

The Gator trax is a 17x44 long enough to hunt 3 guys and 2 dogs but skinny enough to ease through the timber.
I am running a 29hp surface drive for duck season and a 40 yammy for fishing.

16x44-48" is to me the best all around size with a 25 hp tiller on the back.

I would stick with a welded boat like the War Eagle, Triton, Sea Ark, or G3.


----------



## r_hammett86 (May 5, 2009)

BigDogDaddy said:


> 870 makes a great paddle



 the Beneli SBE makes an even better one and it doubles as a push pole.


----------



## art_gasses (May 6, 2009)

*Duck Boat*

Here is one for sale on this forum, don't know if this is something your looking for? Didn't really know what you wanted to spend.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=345282


----------



## SHMELTON (May 13, 2009)

I use a 16 ft Express with a 30hp honda for the lakes, and a 13ft Ghenoe with  6hp merc. for the upper flint, and the Chatt.  The Gheenoe is stable enough that a dog want flip it.  Yet light enough to carry over rocks without to much trouble.


----------



## Mark Brooks (May 19, 2009)

B60 Riverhawk always gets my vote. Powered with a 15hp Honda


----------



## driveby (May 29, 2009)

Check out Southern Duck Boats, www.sdb.alducks.com
One of the prostaffers you will find on there is a handsome devil if I do day so myself.


----------



## art_gasses (May 29, 2009)

*Southern Duck Boat*

Southern Duck Boat is definitely the way to go. Mine is perfect for smaller water and is also really stable, to be so narrow, in the larger water.


----------

